# Anyone using inkXE?



## TomNJ (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm searching for an online designer and would like to hear from anyone using inkXE or anyone that considered using inkXE but decided to go another route. Thanks in advance.


----------



## squadronswag (Jun 12, 2016)

I also would love to hear about inkXE! The demo looks promising but I need more info


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

To be frank with you. You have to check their portfolio and review to get that information.

Major clients prefer/ask companies to not share their details on the web.


----------



## TomNJ (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks Pratik. So you're suggesting that inkXE for example, would ask me, if I was using their software, not to share my opinion or experiences with others in an online forum? Isn't that one of the foundations of an online forum, to share opinions and experiences? If a company asked me to do that, I'd tell them to go piss up a rope. 

But thanks for your reply, I'll certainly take a look at your Design tools that your are promoting.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

brushyourideas said:


> To be frank with you. You have to check their portfolio and review to get that information.
> 
> Major clients prefer/ask companies to not share their details on the web.


He's asking user opinion. You have to go to the vendor site to get user opinions?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> He's asking user opinion. You have to go to the vendor site to get user opinions?



Ohhhh !! Sorry....


----------



## Gonkdesignlab (Sep 30, 2010)

Forget inkxe. We have it for 2 years and it was the worst investment we made in our shop. the support is ridiculous bad.


----------

